# Stains on clear shield



## Leftlane11 (Sep 28, 2013)

Need help from the detailers please:

Found a perfect open parking spot at my client's office. Walked with him to lunch, and when I came back to my car, I figured out why this "perfect" spot was open - my car was covered with crap from the trees. Nut remnants, leaves, sticky crap - all courtesy of a family of squirrels up in the tree that make a giant mess of everything.

I got as much as I could off the car right away, but as I was out in the country in the middle of nowhere, there wasn't a carwash for me to spray everything off completely. When I finally had a chance to wash the car later, most of the junk came off, but there are several areas where the sticky gunk from the shells and sap has left a yellow stain on my clear shield. 

So far I've tried what few products I have, like tar/sap remover, goo gone, and magic eraser. Nada. Still have ugly yellowish stains in several spots on my hood.

Is there a fix other than replacing the entire clear shield? Can a qualified detailer hit the spots with a polisher or once the clear bra is marred is it toast? BTW - car is a mineral white 750 with a complete clear shield on the entire front end and hood, which is where the issues are.

Damn squirrels - I'm adding you to my sh** list.


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

I would clean it up as you have, hit it with a cleaner wax, then leave it for a week or two.

I've had yellow/orange stains in my clear bra, and they disappeared (sun bleached?) after a couple of days.

I can't believe that something falling from a tree would cause permanent damage in such a short period of time.


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

I would try white vinegar or isopropyl alcohol. Either of them seem to get out tough stains.


----------



## Leftlane11 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks guys - I've also now tried both white vinegar and rubbing alcohol to no avail. These damn squirrels apparently have some industrial strength chemicals that are defeating me. I'm going to rewash tomorrow and wax it and then hope that the stains fade over the next few weeks in the sun. 

It's Xpel Ultimate and there is a 10 year warranty against staining so hopefully if it doesn't go away I can get it replaced.


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry you have the stain. Hopefully it will diminish with time. My advise is not to use either magic eraser or a cleaner wax on the expel. Both contain abrasives and you are not to use any cleaners with abrasives on Xpel or any clear film.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Traditionally, plastic cleaners were the main source for cleaning paint protection film. However, these products were never designed specifically for clear bras. Chemicals within plastic cleaners can actually be harmful to the film if left on for an extended period of time. Certain propellants within aerosol canisters are responsible for excessively drying out the pores of the clear bra, which then leaves them open to the elements and yellowing. 
Why is it important NOT to use products containing solvents?

Acrylic, polycarbonates, and plastics are all porous materials. They will absorb any micro molecule products that you place on their surface over time. Do not use solvents on clear film as they have the ability to degrade the backing and/or adhesive as well its effect on dulling or creating an inconsistent clarity on the surface of the film.

Traditionally, plastic cleaners have been the main source for cleaning vinyl protection film. However, these products were never designed specifically for protection film. The chemicals that these cleaners are formulated with and the propellants used with can actually be harmful to the film over an extended period as they dry out the micro pores of the vinyl, which then leaves them open to ultra violet (UV) photosynthesis (yellowing).

Solvents that contain petroleum distillates will exacerbate problems as they break down deteriorate and cause the film surface to haze and/or yellow, there are many ways solvents are introduced to transparencies: washer/cleaner fluids, jet fuel, de-icing fluids, paint thinners, unapproved window cleaners, and polishes. It is very important to read the labels of the products you use around your transparencies.

Anything containing, petroleum distillates, ammonia, or alcohol is not recommended. A always remove stains as soon as possible using a mild detergent (1:10solution P21S Total Auto Wash and distilled water)

Maintenance / Care
•	Maintenance cleaning - mix a 1:20 solution of Optimum No Rinse (ONR) and distilled water. Put the solution in a fine mist trigger spray bottle. Use a 100% cotton medium nap micro fibre towel to avoid static between the urethane PPF and a polyester Microfiber

•	Premier Protective Films - PF1 TT is an advanced agent that attacks the marks and transfers at the micro-level to loosen up these particles so that it may be safely wiped off with a clean micro fibre towel. Most importantly, it can be utilized on paint protection film with a clear coat safely. Simply clean the area in which it will be applied. Next spray on and in five seconds; begin wiping with a clean micro fibre towel. Repeat these steps as needed.

•	Optimum Opti™ - Clean (Spay application) or PF1 Crystalline - wipe on, and wipe off (WOWO) walk away, no buffing, just allow to air dry. Use on paint, glass, wheels, plastic, clear bra, or trim for the protection, durability, slickness, and gloss. All surfaces are protected against potentially damaging exposure to sun or ultra-violet light with UV inhibitors.

Products for clear Film

Premier Protective Films (PF1) Film Cleanse is a non-aerosol product that is designed specifically for the acrylic clear coat of today's paint protection film. The clear coat on clear bras are very different from the clear coat on cars' paint today, which is why Premier in early 2008 set out to develop a product that can properly clean paint protection film.

The product will not dry out the pores of the film and does not carry any type of polish that can abrade the film. Film Cleanse is a deep cleaner with acrylic resins designed to lift the dirt off the film before cleaning / wiping. The product not only deep cleans, but it also does not strip the film of protective sealants and waxes. 16 oz. bottle - $20


----------



## Leftlane11 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks all - it appears that after several weeks since I cleaned it as well as I could, the stains have disappeared from sitting in the sun. I don't see any of them anymore so I'll consider myself lucky this time.


----------

